# Ideal fishing boat.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

There's no such thing as a perfect fishing boat. One boat for all fishing in all conditions. But I've been pondering this question as of late.
Years ago when I was young, my idea of a good fishing boat was different than today. In the old days, if it floats, let's go fishing. Today, however, with arthritis in the back, right hip and knee and an aftermarket left knee, my opinion has changed a wee bit.
Now, I'm thinking a 22' pontoon fishing boat with maybe a 40hp outboard, a top, a gas grill and tarp around a slightly elevated composting toilet would better fit me. Stay on the water all day. Snooze, if the urge hits.
What does your ideal fishing boat look like?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A decent size john boat with a good trolling motor. I don't fish enough to spend any more money.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Hard to beat an aluminum jon boat or vee bottom, so long as it's big enough you can walk around in.
While pontoon boats are nice, if you can't keep it on the water in a lift or slip, you'll soon grow tired of storing, hauling, launching and loading that barge.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

A boat that floats, has a place for beer, no fishing poles hooks or lures.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Fishindude said:


> Hard to beat an aluminum jon boat or vee bottom, so long as it's big enough you can walk around in.
> While pontoon boats are nice, if you can't keep it on the water in a lift or slip, you'll soon grow tired of storing, hauling, launching and loading that barge.


Had a Jon boat when growing up. Have a Jon boat now much larger and with a larger motor. While in the Military used a much larger boat on the Black sea. Don't remember how long it was.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Snowfan said:


> There's no such thing as a perfect fishing boat. One boat for all fishing in all conditions. But I've been pondering this question as of late.
> Years ago when I was young, my idea of a good fishing boat was different than today. In the old days, if it floats, let's go fishing. Today, however, with arthritis in the back, right hip and knee and an aftermarket left knee, my opinion has changed a wee bit.
> Now, I'm thinking a 22' pontoon fishing boat with maybe a 40hp outboard, a top, a gas grill and tarp around a slightly elevated composting toilet would better fit me. Stay on the water all day. Snooze, if the urge hits.
> What does your ideal fishing boat look like?


They have been telling me this is what I need.

I sold my Pickup and I'm finding fishing from the bank works. 

big rockpile


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

1 Big issue with pontoons is that it doesnt take much wind to push you around like a tarp in the breeze. can make loading at the ramp a big issue (especially if you boat solo) as well as trying to hold potion over your favorite fishing hole ect.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I just like a 12 14’ row boat , we keep them on the bank and just slide them in the water 
it’s easy , it’s all about the fish for me .
Hooked a 7.5 8.5 and a 9 liber last saterday 👍 I don’t need a fancy boat to fish


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A house boat. You can always move to better fishing spots or avoid the bad storms.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

The best boat depends on where you'll be fishing. I'm guessing you're looking at a medium-size inland lake? What kind of fish?

Pontoons are some of the most comfortable boats for hanging out on the water. But you're high off the water so far from the "work," depending on what you're doing. Wouldn't want to run a trot line from a pontoon. They also catch wind and are hard to position. "Bass buggy" and "fishing barge" are like "GT" minivans. Attempts to pacify dad's desire for sport while catering to mom.

For calm water it's hard to be a jon boat. A big wide jon is a workhorse. Rig a bimini for shade and bring your bucket if you need it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it all depends what your going for and on what water

I do like all day fishing heck if I could 24 hour fishing isn't out of the question

and for that I do like the idea of a pontoon boat

I currently have a 14'6" with a 25hp it has a pedestal seat in the back , I left the seat for the driver as just a bench , just a bench on the live well and the front casting deck I left the seat off

I bought the boat and completely rebuilt it for me and my son and how we fish

things I wish were different

top speed is 17-21 with 2 of us in the boat depends if your going up or down river 30 would be nicer you would just get there sooner , not an issue on a smaller lake but when your running 12 miles on the big river

my motor drafts about 2 feet of water one would be nicer

I am limited to 2 people at least the size of my son and I

14 is too small for big wide water where 1 1/2 or bigger waves can blow up really anything over a foot is no fun

for most things a 16 foot with a 60Hp would be nice

I leave most all the clutter out traction painted floors , deck and benches no carpet


if I was building a perfect overnight fishing boat
pontoon
75-90hp I want to do 30mph
big fuel tank ,you run an all night tournament and you can burn a lot of gas on the big water

power anchors 2 of them on each corner of the bow

a strong trolling motor mounted on the center of the bow

red interior lights and anchor lights mounted just above the rail on the back and a spot for a telescoping pole to get one up high to keep the bugs away , you have to run the stupid thing at night here even when on anchor

big lights on the front for night navigation

a completely empty deck other than the console , maybe a bait tanks and fuel tank near the rear under a big bench

I want to be able to set up camp chairs ,or not , put coolers on deck or not , set up a cot when I want it

I dislike clutter

I do like rod holders

all of it has to be able to get low enough to go under bridges

sawdust toilet , which is really just a bucket with saw dust in it

bow and stern mount graphs bow can be mounted on the trolling motor


the major down sides to pontoon boats is , low clearance and launches , you need a deeper launch for most pontoons


so as much as I like the idea of a pontoon a wide flat bottom about 20 feet long might do me better , still lots of deck space although not as much. weight capacity and still the ability to run shallow water and get under bridges


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Snowfan said:


> There's no such thing as a perfect fishing boat. One boat for all fishing in all conditions. But I've been pondering this question as of late.
> Years ago when I was young, my idea of a good fishing boat was different than today. In the old days, if it floats, let's go fishing. Today, however, with arthritis in the back, right hip and knee and an aftermarket left knee, my opinion has changed a wee bit.
> Now, I'm thinking a 22' pontoon fishing boat with maybe a 40hp outboard, a top, a gas grill and tarp around a slightly elevated composting toilet would better fit me. Stay on the water all day. Snooze, if the urge hits.
> What does your ideal fishing boat look like?


Sounds to me like you nailed it.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I say pontoon. I had a 20 ft unit. Pulled the tunes in 8 inches and build a very low trailer to haul it. I could unload in 12 inches of water. Added a 3rd middle toon shortened for the motor mount. It went down the road with a low wind drag. Lengthened each toon 2 ft for live wells- I am a welder.. Had 2-16 gallon low profile SS tanks under it. One for fuel and the other water. Salvaged from a VW van for sink and ice box with a BBQ gas grill in the corner. Extra lighting for night fishing and a 1 hp 12V genny to charge the battery if needed built with a car alternator and small Briggs motor. Trolling motor on front to be able to easily run jug lines with. Top cover lowered straight down to side railings for roading. 3D fish locator. Muphybed style cot, seat. Captains chair out of old van.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wellbuilt said:


> I just like a 12 14’ row boat , we keep them on the bank and just slide them in the water
> it’s easy , it’s all about the fish for me .
> Hooked a 7.5 8.5 and a 9 liber last saterday 👍 I don’t need a fancy boat to fish
> View attachment 100118
> View attachment 100119


Like my Sister says have to be interested in one spot with one Arm working.

big rockpile


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

You just need to know where the fish are at , the one arm thing is tough . 
I actually have 10 boats in diffrent locations . 
I fish 6 diffrent locations depending the time of year , some places i have 2 boats with ores nets seats Anchors rod holders and umbrellas in them
my buddy has a bunch of boats allso .so we can move around 
But trolling I can cover 12 miles in 4 hours. 
I’m losing friends and family the boats are mostly left to me when some one dies ☹


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I fish out of a kayak. It is set up for fishing. I enjoy it.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

hiddensprings said:


> I fish out of a kayak. It is set up for fishing. I enjoy it.


Some of my best times on the water were fishing out of a plywood canoe, on water that bigger boats can't access. It's all about using the right tool for the job


----------

